# Meine neue Schwimminsel



## marcus18488 (28. Aug. 2011)

Hier mal ein paar Bilder meiner Eigenbau Schwimminsel. 
Hab mir vor einigen Monaten eine Styrodurplatte aus dem Baumarkt geholt und mit einem Draht zurechtgeschnitten. Anschliessend im inneren Bereich ausgeschnitten, mit Erde befüllt und meiner Pflanzenfrau den Auftrag gegeben, das ganze zu bepflanzen.

Lg vom Härtsfeld Marcus


----------



## Frankia (28. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Meine neue Schwimminsel*

Hallo Marcus,

sieht gut aus.....

wie dick war die Styrodurplatte...................

hast du für die Planzen noch zusätzlich Pflanzkörbe verwendet ?


----------



## cometa (28. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Meine neue Schwimminsel*

Wou......die sieht toll aus, aber was machst du damit im Winter????
Lässt du Sie auf dem Wasser???


----------



## marcus18488 (28. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Meine neue Schwimminsel*

Hallo Reinhold,

die Styrodurplatte war 12 cm dick. 10 cm hätten auch gereicht. Wir haben halt einige Steine draufpacken müssen, damit die Insel einigermasen tief schwimmt.

Pflanzkörbe haben wir nicht verwendet. Die Platte sieht ohne Erde aus wie eine Schüssel. An ein paar Stellen sind ein paar kleine Löcher durchgebohrt worden, damit die Pflanzen auch von unten Wasser holen können. 

Lg vom Härtsfeld Marcus


----------



## Eva-Maria (28. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Meine neue Schwimminsel*

Hi Marcus,
schaut richtig klasse aus!
Wie groß ist die Insel?


----------



## marcus18488 (28. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Meine neue Schwimminsel*

Hallo Eva Maria

die Insel ist ca 100cm x 70cm Gross. Sind 2 zusammengeklebte Platten, die dann mit einem heißen Draht zugeschnitten wurden.

Lg vom Härtsfeld Marcus


----------



## Petta (8. Mai 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
es ist soweit und meine neue Schwimminsel ist fertig.Habe vor ca.2 Stunden Stapelhub gemacht!
Die Bastelei hat Spass gemacht und ich werde noch eine kleine bauen


----------



## misudapi (8. Mai 2015)

Nanu....
wieso bekomme ich so was schönes nicht hin. Bin richtig neidisch. Sieht echt Klasse aus.
Gruß Susanne


----------



## jule (8. Mai 2015)

Hallo! Die Inseln sehen richtig toll aus

Heißen Draht habe ich nicht... wie kann man denn die Platten noch zuschneiden? 

Was pflanzt ihr darauf? Teichpflanzen? Sumpf? 

Freue mich auf eure Antworten. Ich finde die wirklich schick im Gegensatz zu denen aus dem Handel (finde die nur in kreisrund oder quadratisch)


----------



## Petta (9. Mai 2015)

jule schrieb:


> wie kann man denn die Platten noch zuschneiden?


Hallo,
Cuttermesser,Stichsäge,Heissluftfön und noch so einiges!


----------



## KarinSofia (9. Mai 2015)

Hallo Petta, Deine Schwimminsel ist Klasse 
Sie ist jetzt das Schmuckstück auf unserem Teich 

Grüsse KarinSofia


----------



## Petta (9. Mai 2015)

misudapi schrieb:


> wieso bekomme ich so was schönes nicht hin.


Hallo,
wieso nicht?Einfach drauflos basteln!


----------



## Michael H (9. Mai 2015)

jule schrieb:


> Was pflanzt ihr darauf? Teichpflanzen? Sumpf?



Hallo

Das würde mich auch Interessieren ..


----------



## Petta (9. Mai 2015)

Hallo,
ich habe folgende Pflanzen gesetzt.......

Sumpfampfer....rosa __ Rosenprimel...Buntblatt....gelbe Binsenlilie.....__ Zwergrohrkolben....
__ Aronstab und Gauklerblume......

ich hoffe das ich die richtigen Pflanzen genommen habe.....


----------



## Michael H (9. Mai 2015)

Hallo

Wie Dick ist deine Platte ...?


----------



## Petta (10. Mai 2015)

Hallo Michael,
ich habe 2 Platten zusammen geklebt,sind insgesamt 12cm.
Geklebt mit Aquariumsilikon.


----------



## Petta (10. Mai 2015)

Hallo,

und so sieht sie abends aus.........


----------



## Michael H (10. Mai 2015)

Hallo

Damit die Fische auch Nachts noch die Bar finden ...........


----------



## marcus18488 (11. Mai 2015)

Und so sieht mittlerweile meine Insel nach 4 Jahren im Teich aus. Fast komplett zugewachsen


----------



## sahnepraline (11. Mai 2015)

Das ist meine Schwimminsel...leider nicht sehr gut zu erkennen, jedoch ist es jetzt schon dunkel draußen;(


----------



## sahnepraline (11. Mai 2015)

Nach 4 Jahren? Ist ja irre, wie dick (Plattenstärke)ist die denn? Sieht klasse aus!!!


----------



## marcus18488 (14. Mai 2015)

War eine 12 cm Platte. Ist seither komplett im Freien. Jetzt ist sie am Rand fast komplett zugewachsen. Mach die Tage mal Bilder wenn es richtig hell ist


----------



## sahnepraline (14. Mai 2015)

Bin schon neugierig was hast du auf die Platte gemacht, dass alles so festwächst?


----------



## marcus18488 (14. Mai 2015)

Einfach nur ausgehölt wie ein Boot, dann etwas Erde rein und ein paar Löcher ganz durchgebohrt. Dann die Insel mit einem Stein und einer Schnur am teichboden verankert


----------

